# Ground Bar for Utility?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

StrizzY said:


> Is it required to install a ground bar above an electrical panel for utility companies (Tv, tel)?


Art. 250.94 is what you want for intersystem bonding


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is the article



> 250.94 Bonding for Other Systems. An intersystem bonding termination for connecting intersystem bonding conductors required for other systems shall be provided external to enclosures at the service equipment or metering
> equipment enclosure and at the disconnecting means for any additional buildings or structures. The intersystem
> bonding termination shall comply with the following:
> (1) Be accessible for connection and inspection.
> ...


----------

